# Does fan always run?



## Norske (Nov 15, 2006)

Just got the R15 and noticed that the cooling fan isn't shutting off. Is this normal? Also, the temp. of the box is always warm to the touch, not hot, just a little warm. Is this normal as well? any input is greatly appreciated....


----------



## ZoSoAir (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes, in the R15 (and all other DVR/Tivo systems) the fan always runs. Your R15 is a mini-computer with hard drive, mother board, etc.

It will be warm to the touch, but never untouchable.


----------



## MarkGreiner (Sep 27, 2006)

Your unit is always operating, unless you unplug it. Obviously it needs to stay in at least a standby mode if it is going to turn itself "on" to record your scheduled shows.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Actually, on the R15 it is supposed to be temperature-controlled (with the possibility of shutting off). However, there have been problems with this (some have hardwired the fan so that it's always on), and I wouldn't be surprised if one of the design changes for the 100 model (versus the 300 and 500 models) would be for the fan to always be on.

You can check the temperature in the settings screen, and it will shut off before overheating.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

walters said:


> Actually, on the R15 it is supposed to be temperature-controlled (with the possibility of shutting off).


It is unusual for a temperature controlled fan to shut completely off. It needs a certain amount of circulation to insure it knows what the temperature is.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

I've never checked my own, but plenty of people here have posted that their fan doesn't run at all until a threshhold (somewhere in the 50s C). Now maybe that's a bug (since what you say makes sense), but it is what it is.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Norske said:


> Just got the R15 and noticed that the cooling fan isn't shutting off. Is this normal? Also, the temp. of the box is always warm to the touch, not hot, just a little warm. Is this normal as well? any input is greatly appreciated....


:welcome_s

What model of the R15 do you have? 100, 300, or 500? I think that the 100 model may have the fan on all the time. The 300 and 500 are suppose to be temp controled fans but alot of people have mod'ed them so they are always on.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I have never noticed the fan in my R15-100 not running, but there are many times I do not *think* the fans are running in my 300 and 500 models.

The air flow is so much lower in those two, it could be on at low speed and hard to tell.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

I've seen several reports that the fan is always on on the -100.

On the 500, it is temp controlled, and it is either on or off. Reports are that it's triggered at 54C. By the sound, I assume the -300 is the same, although I haven't taken the lid off mine. The -300 also seems to run ~10C cooler than the -500. Not sure where the -100 is on the scale.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I have two R-15's and cant remember ever hearing the fans run. I cant see the back of them easily but I know if the fans are running they are very very quiet.

My temp is almost always 52. I have seen an occasional 50 and 54 but not often.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

I've opened my -500 with the power on. I know the fans on mine turn on and off. Of course that was a good three months ago, so something may have changed with an update. I haven't opened up my -300, and I don't have a -100 so I can't speak for them.


----------



## Norske (Nov 15, 2006)

thanks for the replies, i guess that I feel a little better now. Looks like it is just doing its job. Thanks again


maybe a stupid question, but....How do i know which model R15 I have? is it on a label or tag somewhere?


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

It is on a tag behind the little door where the reset button is, on the right front corner of the unit.


----------

